# Planning thread- WCG-TPU upcoming Winter 2018 crunching challenge



## Norton (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey Team,

It's still pretty chilly around here this time of year so to warm things up we've decided to host a crunching Challenge. 

We've opened a Team Challenge at WCG starting on *2/23/2018*

Details:






Link:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8891

Now to do some planning.

*Will there be prizes for Team members who participate?*

*Absolutely!*
We already have some items coming in with more to come and additional donations are welcome

First prize offered will be a sweet X79 hex core Cruncher Combo 

What else?

We want to hear from you. Post your comments, thoughts, and questions in this thread.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 19, 2018)

as always im in  might have some games to throw in to giveaway, just need to see what they are 1st as humble monthly has only revealed dark souls 3 as part of the bundle so far


----------



## peche (Feb 19, 2018)

TPU WCG team rocks!! 


having some bad times with my little farm, intermitent cruncher here, gotta move on all my rigs to W10 soon, hoping to grow my farm a least 1 pc moar!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2018)

*Here are the prizes we have lined up so far for Team members who participate in the challenge....*

*-X79 hex core Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton and @the54thvoid
*- Asus P9X79 Pro *mobo/*i7-3930k *cpu
- *Corsair LPX 2x4GB DDR3 *ram kit donated by @T-Bob
- *Deepcool Lucifer cooler*

*2x $25 PayPal gifts* donated by @Norton

*More to come/more is welcome- post here or PM me if you want to donate a prize *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 19, 2018)

ive been secretly crunching for the past few weeks under cover


----------



## Bow (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes!!!
Count me all in


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, I'm always in. 

Not in for any of the prize drawings though, as I won the most amazing prize that I could expect in the last go around.


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 20, 2018)

I am so in. I missed the last challenge while moving and I'd love to contribute for TPU once more! Better do some maintenance on the farm...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2018)

Norton said:


> It's still pretty chilly around here



not for long


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'll be in with all of my rigs, they are mostly all celeron g3920 and 1 i5 7500t. I'll need to install BOINC on every machine.


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2018)

I'll be joining in as best I can   I need some more PSUs for some more cores to work at home !!


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm in. Have the i5 and 1800x going at it. Will fire up the i7 6700k.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm in as always


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm good to go for a challenge. All systems crunching already


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> ive been secretly crunching for the past few weeks under cover



Same here lol   And... I had this on my calendar.  The two x58 rigs will be watched closely, firing up my 4790k, a Laptop and hopefully a second 4790k (if I can get a MB up and running with it)


----------



## Zachary85 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm also in as always.   I should have the rest of my crunchers back to work by tomorrow.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 21, 2018)

@Norton and @T-Bob, do you know what IC's are on those Corsair rams?  I have a 2 sets of 2x4gb. Corsair Dominators with samsung and Mushkin Redline with hynix.  Both are nice clocking sets, I'd be willing to add to the cruncher to make it a quad channel set up if they will work with the Corsair LPX.


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2018)

4x4n said:


> @Norton and @T-Bob, do you know what IC's are on those Corsair rams?  I have a 2 sets of 2x4gb. Corsair Dominators with samsung and Mushkin Redline with hynix.  Both are nice clocking sets, I'd be willing to add to the cruncher to make it a quad channel set up if they will work with the Corsair LPX.


Might have a home for that ram kit on another combo 

More challenge prizes coming up- will update later this evening....


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 21, 2018)

Alright, that'll work too. Just let me know


----------



## The Data Master (Feb 21, 2018)

Been waiting for a new challenge. Can't wait to see my 2 new crunchers in action. Especially since it is a points challenge and not runtime.


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 21, 2018)

Newbie calling , 

How  do you join the challenge?

and what do you have to do ? 

and When?


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 21, 2018)

@Norton the ram kit is a Corsair vengeance LP 2 x 4GB (model CML8GX3M2A1600C9) I have no idea which IC's it uses but I can find out if needed?



blindfitter said:


> Newbie calling ,
> 
> How  do you join the challenge?
> 
> ...


I believe all the info needed to join is in the OP. Challenge begins 2-23-2018 and runs through 3-1-2018. All you need to do is run WCG for team TechPowerUp for the duration of the challenge, on any systems that you can donate time on.


----------



## blindfitter (Feb 21, 2018)

@T-Bob 


To which I currently do, so no change then, thanks @T-Bob


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2018)

*Prize Update....*

*We have a few more prize donations for the challenge- here's an updated list:*


*-X79 hex core Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton and @the54thvoid
*- Asus P9X79 Pro *mobo/*i7-3930k *cpu
- *Corsair LPX 2x4GB DDR3 *ram kit donated by @T-Bob
- *Deepcool Lucifer cooler*

*- 990FX Cruncher Combo *donated by @T-Bob
* - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 *mobo/*FX-4350 *cpu
  - *2x4GB set of DDR3 ram *donated by @4x4n 
  - *CM Hyper212 LED* cooler donated by @Norton 

*- Corsair CX600M *power supply donated by @XZero450 

*- Rosewill Challenger *ATX PC case donated by @Sasqui 

*- 2x $25 PayPal gifts* donated by @Norton

*Note- unless otherwise noted, hardware prizes are limited to USA only due to limited funds/shipping cost and/or customs concerns. We will add more areas if we can. Non-hardware prizes are available worldwide (where allowed).

*More to come/more is welcome- post here or PM me if you want to donate a prize *


----------



## Bow (Feb 22, 2018)

I have some room for another cruncher


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2018)

Would love to enter for the psu if I'm allowed to cover shipping if I win  March 2nd is the reveal date for the latest monthly humble bundle, so even tho the challenge ends the 1st I will have a few games to drop the next day


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2018)

Challenge starts in *20 hours *(0:00 UT on 2/23 or 2/22 at 7pm Eastern time (US))- Time is now to get those rigs warmed up and ready to go!


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2018)

If only I was in the USA   Amazing work guys for the prizes, this is a great way to get more people into crunching


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2018)

Norton said:


> Challenge starts in *20 hours *(0:00 UT on 2/23 or 2/22 at 7pm Eastern time (US))- Time is now to get those rigs warmed up and ready to go!


8350 running 24/7  may bring the 3570k onboard if I can stop gaming long enough lol. Would have the 8320 up but I still need to buy a psu, hoping to get it done by may or June


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 22, 2018)

Norton said:


> 2/22 at 7pm Eastern time (US)



Hey that's tonight!  Start your engines!!!

I couldn't get my second 4790k Motherboard to accept a BIOS flash, was at it for 3 hours last night.  Oh well, I'll have 3 other full time rigs and one part time (my laptop)


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2018)

*Challenge is ON!!! *

Standby for the launch of challenge thread shortly


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a PC at work crunching. Going to start another one tomorrow


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 23, 2018)

On your marks.........get set........as you were


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2018)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2018)

Challenge thread is up:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...3-1-2018-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.241785/

and a Team email sent through WCG (to all 408 members)


----------

